# Any NEBRASKA OR KANSAS hunters out there



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

Just wondering if yall were kinda started to get frozen up or if yall still have a ton of ducks. :roll:


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Nebraska is basically frozen up with as much as 10 inches of snow in some places. Most of the ducks are gone, with dark geese holding on the river and sand pits.


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

Is there any ducks left


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

my bad i didnt read your post all the way


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I sent him a couple of pm's hopfully he left.


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## mcn22 (Oct 12, 2004)

Lots of geese starting to group up around here (canadas). Had a pretty good duck hunt last weekend... new mallards showing up. We are nowhere near all frozen. The temps are still getting up into the 40's and 50's in my part of the state and all water is wide open, but western kansas basically had a blizzard a couple of days ago, and I'm sure that pushed many birds out of that area. I'll be out Saturday and Sunday in a new field I just got permission on, so I'll post how we did.


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

Allright thanks that will be great. Good Luck.


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

does it ever really freeze up around Wichita?


----------



## NEHONKERZ (Jan 17, 2005)

Still quite a few mallards and canadas holding in the SE part of the state. We didn't get the snow they did just north of us. Forecast looks like we will be chopping ice soon.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

East Central Nebraska along the Platte river.

Just got another 3 inches of white crap here today. Quite afew Canadas sticking it out and saw some migrators today. Pockets of ducks along the river refuge but nothing spectacular. Any duck I kill from here on out I consider myself lucky. Almost everything is froze up or damn close to it.

Best season so far in a looooong time.
Blind total...

386 Ducks, about 75% Mallards.
354 Canadas
15 Snows.

Still have a month left to shoot ducks and a month and a half to shoot geese.


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

There you go. Thanks. Thats the information i needed. Keep me updated if you can.


----------



## mcn22 (Oct 12, 2004)

Smaller ponds are beginning to freeze over. Still plenty of open water and plenty of birds, though. Didn't have much luck decoying the geese this weekend, tried hunting a field without scouting it first. Didn't have enough decoys to run traffic.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

My buddy in Southern NE said that the birds are there in full force...especially the ducks.


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

Do you think that this cold weather will push ducks down from nebraska? :-? Surely it will. The low is going to be in the negatives. and the high in the lower teens.


----------



## NdDuckHunter (Aug 28, 2005)

I was in Nebraska a few days ago, and around South Sioux City the ducks and geese are thick


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

What we have right now, if they havnt pushed out yet they arnt gonna.

Hunted Mallards in a field yesterday. There were so many duck tracks in the snow it looked more like a chicken yard. Acouple hundred yards of solid packed snow.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Lucky SOB! 8)


----------



## mcn22 (Oct 12, 2004)

Shot a 3 man limit of mallards this morning. Man was it cold! It didn't get above 9 degrees while we were out. The ice on the decoys was 6 inches thick when we went to pick them up. I have lots of pictures, but don't know how to post them.


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

Ask somebody how to because i want to see them. Are any ducks moving my way. Keep me posted.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

As of Sunday, the Mallards still weren't here like normal. Gadwalls all over the place. We did not see one Mallard all weekend. Normally there are a ton here at this time of year. I hope it is better this weekend. I am not seeing as many snows either. We will be frozen with snow this weekend.


----------



## mcn22 (Oct 12, 2004)

I've added pics to a new post....


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

more posts would be great. Keep me updated


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

We lost almost all of our ducks. We ended up getting up to a foot of snow in places and the temps were in the single digits for the highs...This was a week ago.

The weather has been warming up nicely and apparently the ducks think its spring migration time.  They have been comming back the past few days, even killed a Black Duck this weekend which is about impossible in Nebraska. Today I saw more dang Mallards than I have seen all season. Nonstop flights of Mallards all day.....ALL DAY!! We sat in the blind over a open water hole and duck watched from daybreak til noon. So we took the easy way out and headed to a field, setup 2 Mojo's, and we were out of there in a hour and a half. :lol:


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

what about this cold weather coming up. Do you think that will push the ducks down. Give me the straight scoop.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Its supposed to be mid 20's for highs this weekend but it is getting right back up to the mid 30s and 40s next week. No snow other than flurries in sight. Not to mention the river is starting to open up again SLOWLY and thats HUGE as far as keeping these ducks around.

I think we will be keeping these ducks for quite awhile. :beer:


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

The Mallards have concentrated around what open water we have. I saw thousands last weekend. Lots of Honkers and snows too. I can't wait for the weekend.


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Still lots of canada's and quite a few mallards here in western nebraska along the north platte river.


----------



## Chuck_5 (Dec 11, 2005)

I live in northern nebraska and we still have decent numbers around. but the bad thing is we can't hunt them until tomorrow. The season is all screwed up. We have a 5 days break at the end of the season


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

keep me updated


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Still here.

Had the boy with me this afternoon in a field. Decoyed 3 bunches anywhere from 3 to 5 hundred in all 3 bunches. A feed lifted up off a field not far away and decoyed. We had probably dang near 3000 ducks on the ground, between us, my boy had 1 about a foot from his head. Didnt want to shoot the big bunch and they fed around us for 20 minutes before lifting off to another portion in the field.

My boy is spoiled now. I dont think I will be able to get him to hunt water again. :wink:

Field hunting is cool and all but I have come to the conclusion that killing ducks in a field is just that....KILLING.


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

well thanks for the news. Keep it up. Good luck with your boy. :lol:


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey Jkern where do you live in Nebraska and do the ducks ever leave or do they just stay there all winter. Im talking about the mass numbers. I know yall always have a little bit.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Up here in Norfolk, NE there is probably 100 ducks that use the roost nightly. Otherwise everything is froze solid for miles. Some very spotty places on the river are open and I hear of a few mallards sitting on it.

Canadas are still hanging out here on whats left of the open water. Theres probably 500 yet that do their same routine every day. Went out this morning only to find the cans didnt leave the roost ALL DAY. :-?

But....... did find out that the only field left in the county where the guy wont let you hunt is leased out to a guy I know and I got the go ahead for Monday morn. 
Can I get a hell yea? :sniper:

Kern and Chuck,

Tell those G&P forum guys that loins really did get my *** this time. :beer:


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

I live in east central Nebraska about 30 miles west of Omaha along the Platte river. There is a refuge here on the Platte that is close to 40 miles long. The refuge will usually hold 150 to 200 thousand Mallards, right now its probably 75,000. Once they get here they pretty much stay until snow covers the fields, but return after they melt.


----------



## CaptainT16 (Dec 10, 2005)

We were all froze up here as of right before christmas, but was able to get the boat on the lake today and saw thousands of ducks and geese all morning long. Looke like the 60 degree temps this week is getting everything opened up again. I personally like the ice, but miss taking out the boat!


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

The lower PLatte river is now 75% ice free around home and the ice on the area lakes is going fast. Canadas are comming back thick and are almost just as willing to decoy as they were at the begining of the season. Mallards have plain infested the refuge but arnt decoying to water worth a snot....I think they take lessons from Snows.

Reports from central nebraska are huge ammounts of Canadas are already returning with afew Snows and Specks thrown in. 1 report said they saw probably 100+ flocks of Canadas yesterday.

Long range forecast looks like the warm trend will continue.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but how's the upland population in Kansas?

A co-worker and I were thinking of doing a late season trip for upland since the season closes the end of the month here.

General areas we might want to try? How is access to private land?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

keep me posted :beer:


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

River is still 75% open but the remaining 25% is covered in ducks and geese if that tells you anything.


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

any posts will be great :beer:


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

LOTS of geese all along the Platte River valley. Had a good amount show up here in the Eastern part of the state the last week or so. Things should be great for the rest of the season. (As long as we can keep the white stuff away)!


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

what about the ducks


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

I think there are still quite a few around. Season is closed for most of the state though. It is open out west I believe, until the 9th. 
Haven't had much weather to move anything. It has been in the 40's and 50's for a couple weeks!


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

updates will be great. :lol:


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

Canadas are everywhere. Lots of little ones. 
Some snows showing up as well. 
It's 65 degrees here today.


----------

